# I think my dogs food is just making him sick!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I have been feeding my dogs a better food. First I had them on Eagle Pack then they have been on the Candiae for the past month. I thought they were doing good but my lab dont seem to want to eat his food. I also think the raw food I have been giving them for months is what has made my dog sick. My lab had low red blood cell and high white. They gave him some antibotics and it helped him. But now its back to the same old one day he will eat one day he wont. He has bad hips and arthritis so he take some pills I got him for that as well. I went out and bought some food from the foodstore Alpo Gravy Train (which I know isnt the best for him) and he ate it. My husband thinks he has been on commercial food for so long that his body just cant take this natural stuff. He wouldnt even take a natual treat he wanted a milkbone. I already have my lab off of the raw I guess I will be taking my golden off of that too. This raw food is starting to scare me and I still have alot of chicken necks left so I think thats just going to make it in the garabe a little at a time.
> 
> Kim
> NJ


Me personally would not feed my dogs raw foods, but that's me, I wouldn't eat it raw, so why should they. There is to many scares about bacteria in meat these days even if you cook it. 
I stick with the dry kibble and some add in's, like green beans, carrots, eggs (cooked), Sadie is getting Cottage Cheese right now to get some weight on her. Also Peanut butter


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your pup. Katie loves scrambled eggs, baby carrots and Peanut Butter.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I have been feeding my dogs a better food. First I had them on Eagle Pack then they have been on the Candiae for the past month. I thought they were doing good but my lab dont seem to want to eat his food. I also think the raw food I have been giving them for months is what has made my dog sick. My lab had low red blood cell and high white. They gave him some antibotics and it helped him. But now its back to the same old one day he will eat one day he wont. He has bad hips and arthritis so he take some pills I got him for that as well. I went out and bought some food from the foodstore Alpo Gravy Train (which I know isnt the best for him) and he ate it. My husband thinks he has been on commercial food for so long that his body just cant take this natural stuff. He wouldnt even take a natual treat he wanted a milkbone. I already have my lab off of the raw I guess I will be taking my golden off of that too. This raw food is starting to scare me and I still have alot of chicken necks left so I think thats just going to make it in the garabe a little at a time.
> 
> Kim
> NJ


Are you sure the problem is food? Is your vet going to do any more tests?


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont' know anything about "proper" raw food diets for dogs - so please take everythign I say with a grain of salt. The only problem that I would have with a raw food diet is a raw food diet of store bought - kind of processed food. We have a farm here. I am happy and my dogs are happy to supplement their diets with fresh foods like Chicken, Venison, squirel, rabbit - etc... lots of fish too.. that we catch here. I'm learning so much about food that I'm almost a hypocrite to say anything on a food post. I've fed my precious ones store bought food that I'm ashamed of now that I've learned better. I'm actually strongly considering changing all of our dogs over to Canidae after all the reading I have done in teh last couple days here and on a dog food review site, but I will continue to give my dogs fresh foods too - sometimes raw when it is really fresh here. More often I actually do quick cook it at least a little  


Again... please know that I absolutely do not know anything about raw diets for dogs and have done NO reading on the subject! I've had reading overload on all kinds of topics and just haven't gone there yet.


Tiffany


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

No more tests for him. They retested his blood last month and it was coming up so as far as we know hes ok toher than his hips. I will try feeding him tomorrow and hopefully he will eat. I was told to call him in 6 months if nothing arrises and they will retest his blood again. His gums had become pale from the raw food and I do believe its the raw food. Now tonight my golden has been puking since we gave her the raw food. Tomorrow I will give them both chicken and rice to help with their bellies. Another breeder I know told me they might just be so used to the raw food that its just making them sick. No more raw for them. Not even for my new puppy that I will be getting. 

I may even be cooking their meat from now on. Maybe make some kind of good stew for them. Rachel Ray just had a episode where she made food for her dog and I got the stuff to make it so they will be havin that sometime this week.

Kim


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not attacking raw food, just my opinion. I know a lot of dogs eat just that. I'm from Germany and over there they eat raw hamburger...yuck:yuck:


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I almost tried that but it didnt seem too good to me


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pale gums are a sign of anemia and can be very serious. Unless he has been on a very unbalanced diet, it would not be dietary. He should be getting regular CBC's to monitor his hematocrit at the very least. This could be an autoimmune issue so should not be taken lightly. If your vet is not responsive to more closely monitored lab work, I would seek a second opinion. BTW, since his health is suffering, it is even more important to keep him on a quality food such as Eagle Pack holistic, Canidae, etc. ....If he's hesitant to eat, try mixing in a can of tripe of other canned (quality) food.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have a lot of chicken necks left over, put them in a pot with just enough water to cover them and simmer for 3-4 hours. The meat will drop right off the necks, you can take the bones out and they have perfectly good cooked meat. You can also warm some stock off the necks to put on the kibble.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How long has the diarrhea been going on?

I am not sure I would blame the food just yet. I don't feed raw, but I have a friend who does and her 4 dogs have had no problems for the 2 years she has been feeding that way.

Cheap foods like Purina and Gravy Train are like McDonalds to us. Some days we would rather eat McDonalds than the stuff that is good for us, but we try to stay away from eating it regularly. Same with the cheap biscuts. They are like a Peanut Butter cup for dessert. They taste better, but aren't really good for us in excess.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed the pale gums part. That is not a good sign. Feeding raw should not cause that at all! Did they do an x-ray on his abdomen?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I make a stew for Tinkerbell, to put on her dry food. It is cheaper and better than regular canned food and is so easy to make.

throw the chicken necks in some water add in some fresh or frozen veggies and you're lab will think he's getting your food, so you know he'll eat it.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I make a stew for Tinkerbell, to put on her dry food. It is cheaper and better than regular canned food and is so easy to make.
> 
> throw the chicken necks in some water add in some fresh or frozen veggies and you're lab will think he's getting your food, so you know he'll eat it.


 
The chicken necks have very little meat on it so it would be hard for me to get the chicken off the bone as my husband said its not worth it as not enough chicken ont he bones.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Why bother with skimpy necks?

We boil chicken breast when on sale or Leg quarters..
remove the skin and there happy..


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I missed the pale gums part. That is not a good sign. Feeding raw should not cause that at all! Did they do an x-ray on his abdomen?


They did some bloodwork and his blood levels were down which let them to believe he was anemic. They gave him some antiobotics and then I had the blood retested a week later and his blood levels were coming up and he was coming back to normal. So the doctor told me to have him retested again in 6 months unless a problem arises. They just dont know what caused it and I do believe they got a bad batch of chicken necks so I am in the process of throwing it out. My lab wont even touch raw food anymore my golden got sick when she ate it over the weekend. So we are done with raw. I cant risk my dogs health like this anymore. I watch him closely so far so good and I made him some boiled chicken last night and he loved it. He only ate half of it but as long as hes eating something im ok. I actually made him the minimutt balls receipe that Rachael Ray made for her dogs the other day she had a episode. So tonight I am going to see how he likes it. When we were making it last night he was in the kitchen sniffing around as he liked the smell.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I support you in changing their food. Both of my dogs recently got sick from their food (TWO Bison kibble) and I have since taken them off of it. Actually, they took themselves off of it-they would no longer eat it. I don't believe there is anything wrong with feeding raw but it sounds like you got a bad batch of something just as I am convinced we got a bad bag of food.

Best of luck to you and your babies,

Pam, Murphy & Chauncey


----------

